# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Lowere Back Injury

## Jojoe

What would be better for a back injury. A massage or a chiropracter

----------


## StevePJC

I've had a chiropractor work on my back a few times over the years. While it provides temporary relief I always found myself going back. 

What did you do to your back?

----------


## nolabufguy

try sum deca lmao

----------


## StevePJC

Deca CAN work for a muscle injury. If it's a disc problem I don't think that would be a good route to go.

----------


## Doc.Sust

the answer is both, chiro takes care of alingment, massge theapist works with the hypertonic muscles to release, along with ice 20 minutes every 2 hours you are awake, and motrin, 800mg 3 times a day, this is the best combo available for the common lumbar sprain/ strain

----------


## daytrader

i sprained my lower back maxing out on deads, hit the chiro for 2 weeks EOD they did electric stim treatment and this really really helped the healing process, i went from barley being able to bend, 2 weeks later back DLing again with no pain lol

----------


## Doc.Sust

yes, the stim combo with ice is great, i use it myself in my office when i hurt myself

----------

